# How to deal with Tau.



## Reddawn1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi guys
Im having a game tomorrow against Tau, I have never face them before.
I have 4 armies, BA, CSM, AM og Nids.
I have a Hellhammer for my AM, and a Titan for my CSM and BA.
What army is best against Tau?
And what should I include in the list?

Red


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Use the army you're best with. If you're looking to specifically target weaknesses, you'll want an army with units that can charge in without taking Overwatch fire.

Without more info (like how big a game this is points-wise) this one's difficult to answer with any further detail


----------

